# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  HUNG CHANG HC-2020S  ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ

## Papas00zas

Εάν γνωρίζει κανείς σας, θα ηθελα το σχεδιάγραμμα του εν λόγω αναλογικού πολυμέτρου. Συγκεκριμένα έχει πρόβλημα στην κλίμαμα των Ωμ όπου δε δουλεύει καμία κλίμακα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Εάν γνωρίζει κανείς σας, θα ηθελα το σχεδιάγραμμα του εν λόγω αναλογικού πολυμέτρου. Συγκεκριμένα έχει πρόβλημα στην κλίμαμα των Ωμ όπου δε δουλεύει καμία κλίμακα.



από  τα  καλύτερα  αναλογικά  πολύμετρα  της  δεκαετίας  του  80   φάγαμε  ψωμί   απο  αυτό  το  πολύμετρο  και  απο  το HC- 2010  δεν  χρειάζεται σχέδιο  είναι  απλό  αν μπορείς  να  τα  αλάξεις  όλα  απο  πάνω  να  βάλεις  υλικά  ακριβείας  να  το  καλυμπράρεις  και   θα  το  έχεις  για  μιά  ζωή

----------


## Papas00zas

Νικο δεν αμφιβάλλω στο ότι είναι ποιοτικότατο. Το έχω στο σχολειο όπου δουλεύουμε με αυτό αλλα σε 2 απο αυτά χθες σε έλεγχο δε δούλευε η κλίμακα των Ωμ. Αρχικά και πριν ανοιξω το θεμα, υπέθεσα ότι είχε χαλάσει τελείως. Μετά όμως που έκανα τη δοκιμή με τροφοδοτικο στα 3 βολτ,το ωμόμετρο ανταποκρίθηκε. Και έτσι το πρόβλημα περιορίστηκε στην τελευταία κλίμακα από τις 4 (επί 1, επί 10, επι 1K και επί 10K)όπου με α 9 βολτ που χρησιμοποιεί με αυτη την κλίμακα μονο ο έλεγχος τρανζίστορ δούλευε-όπου με 2 LED φαίνεται αν είναι NPN,PNP ή επίσης αν έχει πρόβλημα. 

Σε γενικές γραμμες είναι καλό, με εξαίρεση τη βαριά χρήση όπου οι επαφές του επιλογέα φθείρονται με αποτέλεσμα να μην κανει επαφή. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με ένα περασμα κόλλησης και γυαλίσματος, οπου μετά εκτός του ότι είχε επαφή, ηταν και πολύ πιο μαλακές οι αλλαγές. 
Αντιστάσεις έχει σχεδόν όλες σε περίεργες τιμές που δεν τις βρίσκεις εύκολα. 
Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι ενώ τα έχω ελέγξει όλα, στην εν λόγω κλίμακα-επί 10 κιλοώμ-επιμένει να μην αντιδράει. 
Μιλάμε επίσης για γενικευμένη επισκευή-είναι γύρω στα 6 και τα 2 απο αυτά εχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο, αλλά στο ένα εξ αυτών βρήκα την ασφάλεια καμένη. Αλλα και πάλι η μόνη καρβουνιασμένη αντίσταση ηταν μια 20 ωμ στο επί 1, η οποία φυσικα και αλλάχθηκε. 
Προσωπικα, το ψάχνω καιρό,αλλα δε το βρίσκω. Ηξερα ομως οτι παρήχθη για αρκετό καιρό-τουλάχιστον μεχρι 15 χρόνια πριν.

----------


## ezizu

Συνήθως αυτό που συμβαίνει και παθαίνει αυτήν την βλάβη, είναι ότι γίνεται κατά λάθος μέτρηση τάσης στην κλίμακα των Ωμ. 
Καίγεται κάποια/ες αντίσταση/σεις  και δεν λειτουργεί σωστά ή καθόλου το ωμόμετρο. 
Νομίζω με απλό έλεγχο-μέτρηση,(με ένα καλό πολύμετρο), των αντιστάσεων που αφορούν το ωμόμετρο, θα βρεις την προβληματική αντίσταση/σεις  (οι αντιστάσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι ακριβείας) .
Εφόσον βέβαια έχεις 6 ίδια τέτοια πολύμετρα, νομίζω πως είναι σχετικά απλό να βρεις το πρόβλημα, αφού μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τις μετρήσεις μεταξύ ενός καλού και του προβληματικού. 
Τσέκαρε μήπως τυχών έχει καεί κάποιος χαλκοδιάδρομος ή μήπως δεν κάνει επαφή ο επιλογέας κλίμακας σωστή (γράφεις βέβαια ότι επισκευάστηκαν οι επαφές του επιλογέα, αλλά δεν διευκρινίζεις αν επισκευάστηκαν και σε αυτά τα  δυο προβληματικά).

----------


## Papas00zas

Το πρόβλημα με τον επιλογέα φίλε Σήφη το είχε μονον ένα, το οποίο την είχε γλυτώσει από τους....ζουλού που περάσανε κατα καιρούς μαζί του και ειχε ξυθεί ένα ασημί μέταλλο που είχαν οι επαφές επάνω. Αυτό ήταν που είχε την ζημιά εκεί-και μετα οι αλλαγές....βούτυρο, πραγματικα δε πίστευ αυτο που εβλεπα.  
Διάδρομοι και αντιστάσεις έχουν ελεγχθεί. Δεν βρήκα ούτε σπάσιμο στο τυπωμένο, ούτε καμένη αντίσταση-μια μόνο στη κλίμακα επί 1 είχε μαυρίσει και την άλλαξα οπότε επανήλθε. 
Στα προβληματικα-γιατι μεχρι στιγμης εχω δει μονο 2-στο ένα εγινε μερικη επισκευή των επαφών, αλλα εκείνες οι επαφες αφορούσαν τάση. Το άλλο κρίθηκε ότι δεν είχε πρόβλημα-αν και πιστευω ότι ισως αξιζε να δωσω μση ωρα να τα κανω ολική επισκευη στον επιλογέα-μαζί με το λιμάρισμα για να γίνει η κόλληση επίπεδη.  
EDIT: Αν πρόσεξες έχω γράψει ότι μετα τον έλεγχο έκανα δοκιμη με εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό στις κλίμακες μέχρι το επί 10 Κ με τα 3 βολτ, όπου το πολύμετρο αποκρίθηκε, αφού στο βραχ/μα για το μηδενισμό, η βελόνα πήγε στο μηδέν, ενώ στη θέση επί 10 Κ όπου δουλεύει η 9βολτη, εδωσα σταθεροποιημένη 8 βολτ και είδα ότι μόνο ο έλεγχος τρανζίστορ δούλευε. Δεν νομίζω όμως να έχει σχέση ότι εδωσα 8 και όχι 9 μιας που οι μπαταρίες δίνουν ταση εκεί, ενω το ωμόμετρο εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει καλά-απο τα 5 και κατω εχει θέμα. 
Ο μόνος έλεγχος που έκανα ήταν το ποτενσιόμετρο της επαναφοράς που το υποπτέυθηκα για βραχυκυκλωμένο, αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν.

----------


## Papas00zas

Για να δέσει το γλυκό, χθες με παρουσιάστηκε άλλο ένα πρόβλημα: Χρειάστηκε το ωμόμετρο για έλεγχο τρανζίστορ. Μόλις κάνω το βραχυκύκλωμα για ρύθμιση στο μηδέν, βλέπω τη βελόνα να καρφώνεται με χίλια στην άλλη άκρη χωρίς προφανή λόγο. Πάω στην κλίμακα επί 10 απο το επί 1, τα ίδια. Η επί 1k δε δουλεύει, ενώ η επί 10 k είναι η μόνη σωστή πλέον.Το εν λόγω πολύμετρο είναι το νούμερο 2 της σειρας και εχει δουλέψει αρκετά. Στην επισκευή του έχει περαστει κι εδώ ο επιλογέας με κόλληση,αλλά σε σχεση με το 1 δεν ήταν τόσο χάλια.Επίσης είδα 2 πράγματα. Ότι: 1. το ποτενσιόμετρο της ρύθμισης στο μηδέν δεν αντιδρούσε. Και 2. όταν το άνοιξα για έλεγχο δεν βρήκα καμία αντίσταση να έχει θέμα-όπως και καμιά σύνδεση- πλήν μιας 19 ωμ που ήταν ψιλοκαρβουνιασμένη-είχε γίνει σκούρη καφέ, αλλά ήταν εντάξει. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως κάτι....αφού η εν λόγω αντίσταση μπαίνιε μόνο στο επί 1, γιατί το κάνει και στην άλλη κλίμακα; Κι επίσης αφού το έχω ξενυχιάσει, γιατί δε δουλεύει η επί 1k? Αυτό το έχω δει στα πολύμετρα 2-4 απο τα 6 που συνολικά υπάρχουν, ενω τα τελευταία 2 δε τα έχω ανοίξει καν. 
Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας, διότι η κατάσταση κάπου περιπλέκεται.

----------


## Papas00zas

Παιδιά, σας παρακαλώ πολύ όποιος ξέρει και ότι ξέρει, θα το εκτιμούσα, το θέμα ψιλοεπείγει.

----------

